# Why do strays leave a colony?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I've had this happen a few times, a total regular for years will one day leave the colony, at first they'll show disinterest in the food, then they'll start coming every other day, then they'll never come again. They looked perfectly healthy...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe someone else is putting out better tasting food? There's really no way to know, it's like asking where cats go when they run away and never come back.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sometimes, I think it's because they know they don't have much time left...and look for a quiet, peaceful place, to say goodbye, to this world...


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree with that Sharon. Also, if they don't belong there. Nature has some tough rules about these things. But often it ends well for the outsider by getting brought to shelter.


----------

